
Mixing Our Way Out Of Instance Eval? - sant0sk1
http://hackety.org/2008/10/06/mixingOurWayOutOfInstanceEval.html
======
tptacek
I like this post a lot, but I'm going to make the point that while
instance_eval DSLs may be on the outs in library code (where they screw up
your current variable scope and cause bugs), they can work just fine in
programs built around ad hoc DSLs --- where variable scope doesn't matter.

I'm glad he's thinking about ways that the Ruby standard library can help
build "safe" DSLs --- and I'm glad he's doing it with library code, rather
than advocating a dive down the sanitary-macros rathole --- but I can't help
but think that the real problem here is that DSLs are a crappy abstraction for
library code.

If you want your app to be built on and around DSLs, build DSLs. But libraries
shouldn't dictate them, any more than they should dictate user interface.

------
iamwil
I saw this a couple days ago in _why's github.

<http://github.com/why/mixico/tree/master>

You can install it and try out mixing in and out different modules

